# Explosion am Dungeon Siege Set



## XLarge-TeaM (24. Dezember 2010)

Zu einer heftigen Explosion ist es am Set zu Schwerter des Königs 2: Zwei Welten gekommen. Leute wurden durch die Luft geschleudert und Autos & Ausrüstungen beschädigt. Uwe Boll selbst war etwa 25 Meter von der Explosion entfernt, sein Kameramann Mathias Neumann war hingegen ganz nah dran - blieb aber glücklicherweise unverletzt. Weniger Glück hatte andere Opfer der Explosion, sie kamen mit schweren Brandwunden ins Krankenhaus. Verantwortlich für die Explosion war der Mitarbeiter eines Dienstleisters der für die Nachfüllung von Gastanks zuständig war. Die lokale Presse hat über das Geschehen vor Ort berichtet. Auf diesem Wege gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!

Six injured in explosion on Uwe Boll movie set
By Tiffany Crawford, Vancouver SunRead more:
http://www.vancouversun.com/news/injured%20explosion%20Boll%20movie/4012324/story.html


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Gastechniker sah nicht zufällig so aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie stark an eine Geschichte, mit der dieser Herr etwas zu tun hatte.


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich rieche Keylogger. 

Oder Porno Opfer

Und das an Heiligabend, schäm dich!


----------



## XLarge-TeaM (24. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich rieche Keylogger.
> 
> Oder Porno Opfer
> 
> Und das an Heiligabend, schäm dich!



Wie bitte? Zu lange am Glühwein gerochen??


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2010)

Um 09.29 registriert, zur selben Zeit nen dubisoen Link zu einer dubiosen Story gepostet.

Merkste was glühwürmchen?


----------



## skyline930 (24. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Um 09.29 registriert, zur selben Zeit nen dubisoen Link zu einer dubiosen Story gepostet.
> 
> Merkste was glühwürmchen?



Mein Gott, anstatt rumzupöbeln hätte man auch einfach mal "Vancouver Sun" googlen können, um zu merken das es ne gottverdammte Zeitung ist, und der Link kein Keylogger ist. Übertreiben kann man es mit der Paranoia echt. Halt dein System auf dem neuesten Stand, dann brauchst du auch keine Angst vor pösen Drive-By-Downloads haben die sogar an Heiligabend an deinen Account wollen -.-
Du hattest doch auch irgendwann mal deinen Firstpost, oder? Wenn er ihn halt so macht, ist doch egal?


----------



## XLarge-TeaM (25. Dezember 2010)

Naja, eigentlich ist das nicht mein First-Post gewesen. Aber seit der Verknüpfung von Buffed und computec Account ist mein ursprünglicher Account XLarge_TeaM im Datennirvana gelandet. Ich bin also nicht erst seit heute hier online. Und, die "Story" mit der Explosion ist echt. Es hat nicht viel gefehlt und es hätte eine Tragödie gegeben.


----------

